# Cement carrier Malta Cement hard aground, Sweden [ODIN]



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Sweden Coast Guard was informed at 2225 LT May 13 2012, that cement carrier Malta Cement ran aground in Morko area, in position 59 00N 17 43E 

More...


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Cement carrier... Hard aground... Must be a pun in there somewhere(Jester)


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

We await further concrete news.


----------



## Mariner44 (Feb 3, 2012)

It was quick-setting cement, then?


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Will it be setting aground?


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Scurdie said:


> We await further concrete news.


Vessel refloated with minimal damage.
http://ship-accidents.com/carrier-malta-cement-run-aground-at-morko-sweden-updat/


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Complete with concrete "boxes" to prevent it sinking.


----------

